# Sebile Koolie question.



## yak69

After much reading in the forum it would seem the koolie is a highly regarded lure for flatties and snapper.
Dropped into the local to pick one up, and they look the part for sure.
My question is, with a lure that can dive to 50ft(15m) how do you control the depth, esp when i read forums stating they are using a koolie in less than 5-7 m of water. :?:

Can't wait to blood the new yak as soon as time allows, and hoping to catch a report worthy specimen.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Guest

depth is controlled by how much line you have out. The More line the depper it gose.


----------



## yak69

thanks.
I assumed it would be something simple,
but is not a cheap lure to lose to the reef or weed!


----------



## anselmo

nad97 said:


> depth is controlled by how much line you have out. The More line the depper it gose.


to a point
after that line drag means more line equals less depth


----------



## Beekeeper

yak69 said:


> After much reading in the forum it would seem the koolie is a highly regarded lure for flatties and snapper.
> Dropped into the local to pick one up, and they look the part for sure.
> My question is, with a lure that can dive to 50ft(15m) how do you control the depth, esp when i read forums stating they are using a koolie in less than 5-7 m of water. :?:
> 
> Dave


Dave... you've bought the wrong one... look for this one... Koolie Minnow LL 76 mm Floating 6-12 Ft... This is the one that does all the damage... trust me.

I doesn't dive to 50ft or 15metres.

Lots of luck... Jimbo


----------



## yak69

Aw crap,
And I thought yak fishing was going to be easy. ;-) 
My tackle shop is gunna love me.
Anyway it was a pretty lure and I'm sure it'll get use.
I think this one falls into the category of "oooh shiny, i must have one"

Dave


----------



## Junglefisher

Dave, chuck it out with only 5m or 10m of line and it will work fine.


----------



## kayakone

Dave

The LL 90 mm also works well, and does reduce your bite-off risk from tailor/mackeral. It is a Koolie Minnow, available in different sizes and depths. just ask for 'the Beekeeper Special'. 

The sizes are: 76; 90; 102; 118?; 136; + + up to 190, which dives to 82 ft.

trev


----------



## Bigdyl

CAV said:


> this is the one you want....


Best lure ever


----------



## 4weightfanatic

What makes the lure so special other than it catches fish :? as plenty of other lures catch fish. Is there anything about the lure that other lures don't mimic that could give it this dedicated following ? I have never seen one other than the pic above and it just looks like a deep diving minnow. Please enlighten me. Cheers Pat.


----------



## foxx1

nad97 said:


> depth is controlled by how much line you have out. The More line the depper it gose.


Yes dependent on the depth of water in which you are fishing but how do you measure how much line you let out when trolling?


----------



## Beekeeper

4weightfanatic said:


> What makes the lure so special other than it catches fish :? as plenty of other lures catch fish. Is there anything about the lure that other lures don't mimic that could give it this dedicated following ? I have never seen one other than the pic above and it just looks like a deep diving minnow. Please enlighten me. Cheers Pat.


Pat... I originally bought the lure out of curiosity... kept seeing the Sebile range, thinking that they were pretty dear... a thought kept nagging at me... they might be bloody good lures, hence the price hike... I'll have to try one... this went on for months.

I finally bit the bullet and bought one, selected the one I thought was the right depth for my needs, the colour came from another rainbow trout coloured lure that had caught lots of fish for me in the past.

From the time it hit the water, it began catching fish for me... the tally of species caught by me on this lure is fifteen... another AKFF'er added another species as well... sixteen species from one lure!!

Why it catches fish ranging from jew to whiting is beyond me... but I'll keep using koolies while they're still available.

If I hadn't expressed my amazement at the range of fish it attracted, the notoriety would possibly never have existed... but I did, and it's there... and now they're pretty hard to get, bugger it!

Most everybody who has used them seems to catch fish with them.

But... I'm with you... they just look like any other deep diving lure to me, too.

Sorry I couldn't be of more use to you, Pat...

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kpac

Jimbo.
Did you find success trolling, or with cast and retrieve? I'm assuming at those sort of depths, it's more suited to having it trolling out the back...


----------



## Feral2

Pretty easy, with the cost of a ******, it never leaves the safe in the lounge room.........


----------



## Evoids

4weightfanatic said:


> What makes the lure so special other than it catches fish :? as plenty of other lures catch fish. Is there anything about the lure that other lures don't mimic that could give it this dedicated following ? I have never seen one other than the pic above and it just looks like a deep diving minnow. Please enlighten me. Cheers Pat.


The one thing I noticed when I first cast out this lure was the tight action. I compare it to an oversized bream lure. So combine this with its ultra deep diving and the thin profile and you have a potent combination! Most of my other really deep diving lures have a very wide wobble and have quite large profiles and although they are probably suitable for flatties and jew I get the feeling the wide action might scare off as many fish as they attract.

My 2 cents!


----------



## 4weightfanatic

Thanks Jimbo and Evoids very useful info. Evoids I think you are onto something about being "like an oversized bream lure" maybe this presents a more lifelike size and profile than the typical "native profile & body roll" of alot of deep divers. I can remember once trying to catch pike in a bit of a rip off a breakwall using little Attack minnows but could never get them to dive deep enough and wished I had the same sized lure but a larger bib. The Koolie may have evolved from such a situation. Thanks guys might have to see if I can find one with the coming tax cheque. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Murdoch

Based on this thread and others I went and checked out these lures on the weekend. They seem pretty small for their depth, but this is obviously one of their success factors as mentioned.

I mainly troll Halco Laser Pros, Predatek, and have recently been using a Warlock lure. The Laser Pro is the only successful one of the bunch so far. 
Reckon I'll grab a couple of these and see how I go, but had some questions:

Given they are smaller, but dive deep, do they still cause a fair bit of drag? My bigger lures tend to be very noticeable out the back.

The hooks on them looked like pretty light gauge, do people use these for mackerel and tuna with provided hooks, or do they upgrade? If so does upgrading them damage the action noticeably?

As the bib is separated from the lure by the small extension, can you get away with wire more so than you can with lures who's bibs are right at the body?
At the cost of the lure I would be tempted to have a small wire trace to avoid losing it, but it's the old issue of whether or not this will reduce bites.

Really I am just keen to get some fish, it's been a long time between bites on the yak 

Cheers


----------



## Evoids

Hey Murdoch.

For a lure that can dive to 4m the Koolie has surprisingly little drag. I have bass lures that are the same size and dive to the same depth that put out way more drag. I read somewhere that it has to do with the way the bib is projected away from the body of the lure, more depth/less drag. 
I'd definitely be replacing the hooks. I had a flathead (65cm) snap one of the hooks off the rear treble so I couldnt imagine what a pelagic would do to it. Beekeeper replaced his hooks with singles and has caught more fish on his koolie than any of us so I imagine it cant hurt the action too much.

I'll leave it to someone else to answer your Q's about wire trace. I've never had occasion to use the stuff before!


----------



## Murdoch

Cheers Evoids,

Beekeeper, are you partial to providing a few hook upgrade secrets ;-) ? 
Like what model lure you used what single hooks on? 
Do you face the forward hook down?
Do the split rings that come with the lure need upgrading as well?

Cheers for any insight.


----------



## 4weightfanatic

This thread is really sucking me in :shock: my wallet feels lighter already and I haven't set eyes on one yet. If I can get my act together I may even get to carving one in two parts from balsa and fix a thru wire down the guts only problem is there isn't much for a bib to hold onto with such a narrow profile. Only one way to find out.What is the body length and the bib length on this lure please ? Cheers Pat.


----------



## yak69

I took my 136mm model for a depth test troll today. I was very impressed with the action of the lure, and also the fact for a big lure it didn't have much drag at all. Very surprised . :shock: 
I shortened its leash and had it running in 2.5m of water.
Didn't catch anything, but in 13 degrees wasn't really expecting to.
Keen to see if we get a response re single hook modification, as i reckon a single hook will decrease the chance of snagging.
I have since washed it thoughly, and placed it back in the safe in my bedroom. ;-)


----------



## Evoids

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56096&p=581136&hilit=Koolie#p581136

The link above has a pic of the koolie set up that beekeeper uses. Looks the goods but I haven't sourced the singles or split rings to set mine up this way yet!


----------



## Barrabundy

Righto, I'm putting my smart arse hat on now, have fish all of a sudden gone off whatever they were biting before?

Will the human race look back in 10 years time and say " gee those ******* were the best things ever made"?

Will everyone eventually only use this particular brand of lure from now till eternity?

.......or, next month we'll be extolling the virtues of the new, u-beaut, super dooper, xyz brand shiny sparkly do-dad thingy lures with extra pheromones?

Like I said, I have my smart arse hat on.

.....where do I find these *******?


----------



## Beekeeper

Barrabundy said:


> Like I said, I have my smart arse hat on.
> 
> .....where do I find these *******?


Fishing in Barra country with little Koolies? BB... I've been using Gamakatsu single lure hooks in size 1/0's on the rear, and a No1 on the belly.

What would a half decent barra do to those? The mind boggles! BUT... be my guest! go for it!

BCF has a sale on Sebile lures beginning on 16 Aug till 02Sep... you'll laugh at the size trebles attached to them... that prompted me to swap to singles, keeping the weight down instead of beefing up the trebles.

Is your arse so smart that you have to wear a hat on it?? please explain!

Jimbo


----------



## Barrabundy

I haven't actually seen one apart from the photo in this thread. The only issue I'd have with them on heavier fish would be the fact the attach point is on the bib, other than that I reckon they be as good (better going by what everyone else is saying!) as anything else.

They are supposed.y expensive, what is expensive, $25-$30?


----------



## kayakone

yak69 said:


> I have since washed it thoughly, and placed it back in the safe in my bedroom. ;-)


You may be better off with a 76 or 90 mm lure on a longer leash.

Re safety in your bedroom, it is understandable, as they cost a lot  . It is the first thing any burglar would steal, provided they know about the success rate of the Beekeeper Special.

The greatest pain a man can endure is to lose one to a snag. 

trev


----------



## Beekeeper

Barrabundy said:


> I haven't actually seen one apart from the photo in this thread. The only issue I'd have with them on heavier fish would be the fact the attach point is on the bib, other than that I reckon they be as good (better going by what everyone else is saying!) as anything else.
> 
> They are supposed.y expensive, what is expensive, $25-$30?


Con... I've paid as little as $20 for them, which is probably what you'll pay if you get them 15% off at BCF... not as expensive as everybody makes out... especially if they catch lots of fish for you, eh?



kayakone said:


> yak69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have since washed it thoughly, and placed it back in the safe in my bedroom. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> You may be better off with a 76 or 90 mm lure on a longer leash.
> 
> Re safety in your bedroom, it is understandable, as they cost a lot  . It is the first thing any burglar would steal, provided they know about the success rate of the Beekeeper Special.
> 
> The greatest pain a man can endure is to lose one to a snag. trev
Click to expand...

I've heard that removal of dressings can be a trifle painful, hmn? but probably not as much as losing a koolie to a snag!

yak69 can't possibly be married... locking a valuable koolie lure in a bedroom with open access to a spouse could lead to it being confiscated or chucked in a bin!

Good one yak69!


----------



## yak69

Beekeeper,
The wife doesn't know about my hidey hole.
If she did it too would be throw mercilessly in to the garage. Of which I can call a small 1m x1m space my own.
She doesn't fish, which is why i do.
She doesn't yak, which is why i do.
Is life wonderful?


----------



## Ado

Barrabundy said:


> Will the human race look back in 10 years time and say " gee those ******* were the best things ever made"? .......or, next month we'll be extolling the virtues of the new, u-beaut, super dooper, xyz brand shiny sparkly do-dad thingy lures with extra pheromones?


How many people talk about sx40s these days?
Just sayin'.


----------



## Barrabundy

Maybe Koolie is the new SX40.


----------



## shiznic

It never ceases to amaze me how its always the lure you have in the water that catches fish.


----------



## kayakone

shiznic said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how its always the lure you have in the water that catches fish.


Not so. I have plenty of them in the water at times, for NO fish.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper

Murdoch said:


> Cheers Evoids,
> 
> Beekeeper, are you partial to providing a few hook upgrade secrets ;-) ?
> Like what model lure you used what single hooks on?
> Do you face the forward hook down?
> Do the split rings that come with the lure need upgrading as well?
> 
> Cheers for any insight.


Murdoch... I've been using Gamakatsu single lure hooks in size 1/0's on the rear, and a No1 on the belly. In Evoids' post following yours, you can see the set-up I use.

I found that the split-rings provided have been sufficiently strong to cope with all thrown at them to date. They even stand up to the terrific strain pulling hard on a 30lb leader... I expected them to fold from that strain, either the split-rings or the 1/0 hooks.

But neither gave, and the line finally cut on the roughness of the snag.

The first snag, I truthfully think, was not really a snag, but something like a cod or jack taking the lure into a hole in a rock... I got to see the snag, but the line went into a hole in it... a lure wouldn't pull into a hole... wouldn't it jag on the outside of the hole?

The most recent one was pretty much the same... I could see the snag, but the line went inside one of the holes in the snag... highly improbable that a trolled lure would catch inside a hole, surely. This snag looked remotely like an old car-body that could have been washed downstream during the flood periods.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Murdoch

I am now the proud owner of a Koolie Minnow LL 76mm and a 90mm, both floating lures.
I now own 8 lures  and I reckon it's fair to say that the other six have had their fair chance to catch something.
These new bad boys get prime position for a couple of weeks to see how they go. All fishing is inshore waters from 4m to 10m.
Wish me luck...

(posted this same post accidentally in another post, sorry about that)


----------



## bundyboy

Murdoch said:


> I am now the proud owner of a Koolie Minnow LL 76mm and a 90mm, both floating lures.
> I now own 8 lures  and I reckon it's fair to say that the other six have had their fair chance to catch something.
> These new bad boys get prime position for a couple of weeks to see how they go. All fishing is inshore waters from 4m to 10m.
> Wish me luck...
> 
> (posted this same post accidentally in another post, sorry about that)


What colors you opt for Murdoch? I have been eyeing these off for a while, recon I will buy a couple but just can't decide which colors to get.


----------



## kayakone

Rumour has it that Koolie caught another Jewie on the Pine today.

trev


----------



## foxx1

kayakone said:


> Rumour has it that Koolie caught another Jewie on the Pine today.
> 
> trev


I told you to keep that quiet Trev :lol:


----------



## Murdoch

Bundyboy, the 76mm one has spots on it's back, and the 90mm one is a bit blander but has some gold tinge too it. Didn't think much about the colour as I was in a bit of a rush.
Now just considering whether or not to replace the trebles with singles or not...


----------



## Slide

You can add spottie mackeral and goldern trevally to the list. I have the white one with the red liquid. I think it was 70 mm floating, diving pretty deep. Bent the hooks on the trevally.


----------



## Beekeeper

That's 15 species I've personally caught, and three species that two other AKFF'ers have recorded... 18 and slowly growing.

Some lure, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

Murdoch said:


> Bundyboy, the 76mm one has spots on it's back, and the 90mm one is a bit blander but has some gold tinge too it. Didn't think much about the colour as I was in a bit of a rush.
> Now just considering whether or not to replace the trebles with singles or not...


"Now just considering whether or not to replace the trebles with singles or not.." That is the question. The results are not in question.

Some info:

76 mm Koolie Minnow LL .... Yes, spots, true in the Rainbow trout colour, but occasionally available in other colours. The colours are possibly less important than the action of this lure, given that Beekeeper has 15 species caught on it, plus another 3 species caught by other AKFF'ers. It dives to 12 ' (3.5 m).

The 90 Koolie Minnow LL .... appears to have a bigger range of colours available. It gives a slightly bigger hedge against bite-offs by toothy critters such as tailor and mackeral, and dives to 20 ' (6 m). Slightly dearer in price, but more robust, and gets a lot of hits. You can of course troll this on a short leash in shallower water.

Another in the range that I tried is the Rattler VLL (very long lip), 65 mm long lure body if I recall correctly, but a very long bib which imparts a mean action, and is also a hedge against bite-offs by toothy critters such as tailor and mackeral. It has the advantage of being considerably cheaper than the 76 mm Minnow. I caught tailor, flathead and snapper on this lure in only 2 outings.

trev


----------



## imnotoriginal

I dragged one around pelican waters for a few hours today for diddly squat. I didnt get anything on the plastics either though so I can't blame the lure.
Joel


----------



## kayakone

imnotoriginal said:


> I dragged one around pelican waters for a few hours today for diddly squat. I didnt get anything on the plastics either though so I can't blame the lure.
> Joel


See any Pelicans Joel?

trev


----------



## imnotoriginal

kayakone said:


> imnotoriginal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dragged one around pelican waters for a few hours today for diddly squat. I didnt get anything on the plastics either though so I can't blame the lure.
> Joel
> 
> 
> 
> See any Pelicans Joel?
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

Plenty. Thankfully they didn't take an interest.
Joel


----------



## Junglefisher

Beekeeper said:


> That's 15 species I've personally caught, and three species that two other AKFF'ers have recorded... 18 and slowly growing.
> 
> Some lure, eh?
> 
> Jimbo


Yes and no. I've got a few lures that have caught 8 or more species and they haven't spent as much time in the water as your koolies.
Someone mentioned the humble SX40 earlier, I've caught JP, sooties, tarpon, barra, jacks, flathead, pikey bream, black bream, brown trout, rainbow trout, atlantic salmon and spangled perch on them and know they've caught tailor, jew, mullet, toads, flounder, silver trevally and whiting and no doubt many other fish.


----------



## imtheman

hey has anyone found any cheap online stores for the koolie minnow yet an which model dives to about 2-3m?
cheers


----------



## kayakone

imtheman said:


> hey has anyone found any cheap online stores for the koolie minnow yet and which model dives to about 2-3m?
> cheers


Many overseas sites. Try Fisherman's Source for starters. The Koolie 76 mm on a shortish leash, or a BRL (big round lip) on a long leash.

trev


----------



## imtheman

thanks


----------

